# Need Websites for Bodykits for a 2002 Maxima SE



## maximase3.5 (Jun 24, 2006)

I have a 2002 Maxima SE 3.5 Manual, I looking for bodykits for it, any help is good. Also websites for Motor parts and upgrades. Thanks


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

try nico club's maxima forums. 

or the classifieds over there are usually pretty helpful. we also have tons of sponsors that may carry the body kits youre looking for.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.custommaxima.com/

http://www.cattman.com/

Hope this helps.


----------

